
Can you get rotating an array to run faster than O(n²)? - fogus
http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2010/01/06/9944296.aspx
======
jacquesm
That had me puzzled for a bit until I realized he meant a square array of n x
n elements.

I thought he meant a single dimension array when I first saw the title and a
part of the post.

------
roundsquare
So, this problem question isn't very difficult. However, I am interested in
more ways to prove lower bounds on complexity. As far as I know, there are a
few ways to do this:

1) Time >= Size Of Output (As done here)

2) Time >= Number of bits of information (As in the case of showing that
sorting takes O(n*log[n]) if all you can do is compare elements).

Are there other ways to find lower bounds?

